# Guess I missed out....Texas Bobcat down!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This was the hunt I was supposed to be on tonight. Guess we had a failure to communicate. They were waiting on me to call, and I was waiting on them. Doh! My last shot at TX hunting too so it kind of sucks.

Oh well... just thought i would share their success in real time.









This is a cat that they (KC223, and Roughneck here on PT) took a few minutes ago. Hopefully they win this tournament!

Thanks for the opportunities to hunt with ya'll in the past! Hopefully I can get back here some day!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Pulling for those guys. Hope they stack 'em up.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

........................


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* Funny how's every Kitty is so pretty___SB*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

SB so true dont think i have ever seen a ugly one


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> SB so true dont think i have ever seen a ugly one


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on the cat RN! Great looking cats he's a nice trophy and good calling!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ouch, touche Brian. That's NASTY!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Apparently the boys won it with 5 coyotes and the cat!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is great !!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to them!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thats great Congrads to the Boys--------SB*


----------

